# New SketchUp Plugin for Designing Cabinets



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I just came across this plugin and thought that there may be some LJs that would be interested.

The link below is for a cabinet designing plugin for SketchUp. It seems to be currently in the development stage and set up for metric measurements but, the author is asking for feedback and suggestions. Take a look at the link and the video and let the author know what you think.

Skabinet Plugin


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

It is interesting. I will be watching the progress. It will be more interesting if more customization is available. dados, rabbits, cletes, pedestals, facefronts etc


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Update. As I suspected the new "skabinet" (bad choice of name imho) script will most likely be only for euro faceless slab designs. Other than automatic assignments of materials, orientation and component reporting…it looks rather redundant to me as most of these new function can be done with existing scripts. Not to mention…the author totally ignored suggestions from a some one in…well…we won't even go there.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

mics_54 - You may be right that the Skabinet may just be for euro-style designs. But, there are a lot of people making and using eruo-style cabinets on this side of the pond too.

As to the redundancy of the functions; I think most of the functions in a great many plugins and scripts can actually done with the tools in naked SketchUp. The plugins and scripts just speed up the process and make it less tedious.

I just thought that while this plugin may not be useful to you or maybe even me, that someone might find it useful. And, since the author (this is his first plugin) was asking for feedback and suggestions, I thought I would give it some exposure to a group (LJs) of people who might have an interest in it.

P.S. Yes, the name is probably not be the best choice in the U.S. but, I can see how someone in Romania might not understand that.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess I sounded too critical. I'm sure that the plugin will be found useful to some people. I also build a euro faceless cabinet on occassion. Personally I find the importation of components very simple and they are already designed to my own systems (design and production) Importing and modifying a model is, in my view, faster than creating every cabinet instance via the script as it was presented. It's probably really an issue of preference….but I do believe any cabinet makers using SU to any degree, will agree with me.
All that being said…I'm really just guessing because…the author ignored my offer and suggestions. That doesn't mean I don't applaud his efforts and his willingness to share what he is creating with the SU community.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

The author may have just been overwhelmed by your suggestions, first-time author and all. It will be interesting to see what is included in the plugin when it is finally released. And then, to see what refinements and additions, if any, are made from then on.

Someone needs to suggest a better name for the plugin. I've been thinking about it but, haven't come up with anything yet.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

BTW you do know there are two other scripts available for SU cabinets? 
http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDepot/Ruby/en_arc_page.htm
cab.rb
cabinet.rb
I looked at them at one time..I don't recall any specific problems but nor do I recall them being a must have.

If you don't already have the home page for the ruby depot it's
http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDepot/Ruby/Newest_scripts.html


----------

